# Swapping to a new filter question



## CrispedPenny (Jan 3, 2011)

So im currently running an Aquaclear 70 filter
one of these:









My dad sent me this in the mail:Marineland Penguin 350 BIO-Wheel Power Filter










I read online that the bio-wheel filters and cycles more water than my current aquaclear

If i were to replace my AquaClear with the marineland would i experence any problems with the current baterica load thats in the tank right now? would it be safe to swap them out?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I just swapped my filter out for a new one, I put part of my media from my old filter into the new one. I have noticed today that I do have a bit of bacterial bloom in my tank. Not sure if my tank is re-cycling or what but thats my experience.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What size tank are you talking about? You should do what was mentioned or if you have the space in the back hook up the new filter and run both at the same time. A couple of weeks together should be fine. Depending on the size and bio load you have, you possibly could be better off with both anyway. Tough to say without knowing anything about what you have.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

In my personal opinion, I prefer the aquaclear over the marineland filters. I will tell you that if you want to upgrade your filter, purchase a rena canister filter. You will be astonished with how clear your water becomes. They are a little pricy but they are well worth it. It is definately something to look in to.
If you have any questions between the aqua cleat and marineland filters, I have experience with both and would be happy to help with specific questions.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

run them both

what's the worst that could happen, over filter the water and make it too clean?


----------



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

AquaClears > Penguins 

At least that's the opinions of most people I know. The biowheel is a great concept but doesn't quite work as well as advertised from what I've been informed of.


----------



## ironbone (Nov 6, 2010)

myself i do like the marineland filters,they have served me good always wanted to try the aqua clears.but im with auto on run them both..better to over filter than under.i think they over shoot the filter capacities on the box,alot depends on what you have going on for your tank stocking also


----------



## CrispedPenny (Jan 3, 2011)

i think im may run both
id love to get a canister but they are a bit pricey


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not a bad choice.


----------



## CrispedPenny (Jan 3, 2011)

did a PWC - and loaded the new filter - maximum filitration


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Just make sure you're not causing too much current. Fish that like calm water (like bettas) will hate you if you run too much filtration.


----------

